# Scott CR1 Comp as a first bike?



## skcihs (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi,

This is my first post here. I am looking for my first bike. I am an avid MTB'r, but want to try out road riding for the first time. I live in NH and have plenty of nice roads to ride, although a bit rough in some spots.

I came a across an ad for a 09 CR1 comp locally for $900. I have never ridden one, but have tried the Cdale CAAD9 and Synapse alum and like both. This is in my price range, but I don't know if the value is there for a used bike. Can anyone chime in with their opinions?

Thank you.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

2010 CR1 Comp is $1800. So, yeah, that's a pretty good deal.


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

I was pretty much away from biking and road bikes specifically from about 1999 until 2008 when I started riding again. I didn't own a road bike in 2008 and ended up buying a Scott CR1 Team after trying several bikes including the CAAD9. Those were the last two bikes I rode and there was just no comparison. The Scott was much more comfortable than the CAAD9 and the bike shop was clearing it out at 50% off because they had alpine ski gear arriving and needed the room. Easy decision for me. It is a great bike. If it fits you won't regret it.


----------

